# Cubers going to Guildford Open 2020



## PetrusQuber (Sep 16, 2019)

I’ve recently created a wca account, and this comp is the closest to me, so I’ll be going there. Anybody else going?
Plus, this is going to be my first comp!


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 16, 2019)

Yes, I'll be going.
Are you on the ukspeedcubing discord servers?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 16, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> Yes, I'll be going.
> Are you on the ukspeedcubing discord servers?


I dont even know what that is, lol.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 5, 2019)

I’ll probably do 3x3, 3x3 OH, maybe 3BLD.
I could do Pyraminx if I get one for Christmas, but it’s the first event there, and it’ll probably be too early.


----------



## Sowrduk (Nov 5, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’ll probably do 3x3, 3x3 OH, maybe 3BLD.
> I could do Pyraminx if I get one for Christmas, but it’s the first event there, and it’ll probably be too early.


Are you only going on Sunday?

I am also going


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 5, 2019)

Sowrduk said:


> Are you only going on Sunday?
> 
> I am also going


My parents won’t let me go all out on the comp and let me stay overnight . Maybe I could try convincing them?


----------



## Sowrduk (Nov 5, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> My parents won’t let me go all out on the comp and let me stay overnight . Maybe I could try convincing them?


I don't know, maybe if you want to enter 2x2 or 4x4?
I am only going on Sunday as I will be at Brussels on Saturday.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 6, 2019)

Eh, all of the events I currently do are on Sunday, so no big loss if I can’t make Saturday.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 26, 2019)

Registration’s opened, I just registered


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 27, 2019)

Cubing competitions are so much fun! I went to 2 this summer and had a blast at both. They were also both 2-day comps, but I only stayed for the first day. Nevertheless, it was great, and for anybody reading this who is scared to go to a comp because they're "too slow," you should go anyway.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm going it will be my 14th comp and im looking forward to it. Im competing in all events but will probably dnf 4bld. it will be cool to talk to you because I don't know any other cubers who use petrus


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 27, 2019)

Where can I find u at the comp? I’ll arrive around 9:45


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Nov 27, 2019)

idk i'll probably just be sittig at one of the tables but I could look for someone using petrus


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> idk i'll probably just be sittig at one of the tables but I could look for someone using petrus


Unlikely you’ll be able to spot random people’s methods... I could like tell you my clothing and what I’ll be doing though.

Or I could get a shirt saying PetrusQuber in nice big letters and a Petrus block on it


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Nov 27, 2019)

Petrus is quite unusual so shouldn’t be too hard to spot especially if I end up judging you


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 10, 2020)

Comp’s almost here! I’ll be here from around 9:50 to 3:55. (Obviously popping out occasionally.) Competing on Sunday, 3x3 and OH


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 10, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Comp’s almost here! I’ll be here from around 9:50 to 3:55. (Obviously popping out occasionally.) Competing on Sunday, 3x3 and OH


Good Luck!


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jan 11, 2020)

I am going to be there all day both days


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 13, 2020)

WCA‘s being a bit slow on announcing groups, it said to check back one week before the competition, and it’s been two days now. Oh well, guess I don’t need to know beforehand.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jan 13, 2020)

its not the wca its the organisers and it usually is a bit late. I think at ukc it was on the thursday


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 16, 2020)

Groups just got put up. I‘m judging for both of my events, and also in 3BLD. 
Quick question: How important is it to be able to judge at my expected times? Because
let’s say I want to leave at 3:55, but I have to wait until 4:00 because I
have to judge for 3x3 BLD finals. Hopefully it’s not too important to be
on standby for judging every round...


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Jan 16, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Groups just got put up. I‘m judging for both of my events, and also in 3BLD.
> Quick question: How important is it to be able to judge at my expected times? Because
> let’s say I want to leave at 3:55, but I have to wait until 4:00 because I
> have to judge for 3x3 BLD finals. Hopefully it’s not too important to be
> on standby for judging every round...


the groups are only a rough guide for judging and they don't apply for finals


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 19, 2020)

Competition was a lot of fun! I did fine in 3x3, made it to second round, did better than expected in OH, finished my OH average, which is all I wanted .
Pros:
Met new people
Got PB single for 3x3 unofficially (13.xx)
Bought a Valk 3 Power M for just £20, now probably my main
Got PB average for 3x3 OH officially (33.xx)
Had fun judging
Cons:
Traffic on the way back...
DNFed my last OH solve, which knocked me just over the cutoff for Finals (top 64,
placed 65), by accidentally using two hands. And with a full 2x2x1 too...

Overall, really good experience


----------



## Sowrduk (Feb 3, 2020)

I won pyra


----------

